# Backup to ext_sdcard fails



## georgepink (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's the skinny:

I've also posted this elsewhere but not finding any answers there or searching web or here.

I have unlocked and rooted and loaded several roms on this and multiple devices. Not an expert, but not new either.

My vz GN2 currently has Alliance Rom v8 and it runs perfect. I have no problems with this or any other rom I have loaded. The problem is trying to get reco to do anything. I had this problem when trying to go from Beans' 20 to 21, so, for grins I went to Alliance and it loaded. After playing around with alliance, I wanted to try again for beans' and the following is what I get trying CWM and TWRP:

In CWM v6.0.4.3 here's the errors:

trying to backup: Can't mount Backup Path
trying to mount external_sd: Error Mounting /external_sd

In TWRP v2.6.3.0 here's the errors:

trying to backup: backup folder: /external_sdcard/TWRP/Backups/
E:unable to create folder: /exterenal_sdcard/TWRP
E:Failed to make backup folder

Previously, I had done an ODIN to return to unrooted stock, then re-unlocked, rooted, ran fix permissions in twrp <no longer available in CWM> and then loaded Alliance back. So, I figured I was fixed. I wanted to create a nandroid today and received the above errors again.

Interesting, though, I was able to use Skipp's tools to create a backup and plant them on my PC. But still cannot backup conventionally, nor, I suspect, can I load another rom. last time this happened I was sitting with nothing once I did a complete wipe.

Other attempts to fix this include, completely wiping my ext_sd in the phone itself, taking it out and formatting it in a pc, buying a brand new Samsung 64 gig card, and, like I said, returning to stock.

please, if anyone has any ideas, a nice long weekend is the time for me to try. Thank you for looking and potentially assisting. G.


----------

